# Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO



## Kuddel1968 (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Ich trage mich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Echolot zuzulegen.
Nun soll es für den Anfang eines sein, bei dem ich den Preis verschmerzen kann. Aufstocken kann man immer, denke ich.

Nach intensiven Recherchen blieben bei mir die beiden im Titel genannten übrig.
Eagle Cuda 300 und
Lowrance X-4PRO
Jeweils in der protablen Version.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem oder mit beiden Geräten und wenn mit beiden, wo liegen die gravierenden Unterschiede/Vorteile gegenüber dem anderen ?

Ich bin sehr dankbar für Tipps, da ich auf dem Gebiet Echolot ein absoluter Neuling bin.

Einsatzgebiet sollen die Gewässer rund um Potsdam sein.
Mein Ziel ist nicht damit auf Fischjagd zu gehen. Ich möchte trotzdem das Gewässer lesen, aber einfach noch Infos über Gewässerstrukturen bekommen, die ich durch einfaches Loten nicht unbedingt erhalte.


----------



## Fordfan (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

Hallo Ralf,

zum einen das Cuda300 wird es 2011 nicht mehr geben, also wenn du solch eines willst - noch schnell zuschlagen.

Das Lowrance x-4 wird das Eagle Cuda300 (Leistung 800 Watt) ersetzen. Es handelt sich hierbei um das gleiche Gerät nur mit anderem Namen und anderem Logo.
Das Lowrance x-4 PRO ersetzt das Eagle FishEasy 245DS, was heißt dieses x-4 PRO besitzt einen DualSearch Geber mit 2 Frequenzen (Leistung 1500 Watt) somit für Flachwasser geeignet. 
Wenn ich zwischen den beiden Geräten wählen würde, würde ich das x-4PRO vorziehen.

#h Gruß Rene


----------



## Kuddel1968 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

Danke für die Erklärung und auch die Mail.
Dann wird´s wohl das X4Pro als protable Version im Köfferchen.


----------



## Borstenwurm (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

Gestern habe ich das X 4-Pro als Masteredition bekommen. macht auf den ersten Blick einen soliden Eindruck. Nächste Woche muss es sich dan einer Feuertaufe in den südschwedischen Schären auf Hecht und Barsch unterziehen.


----------



## OssiHWI (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

dann bin ich mal gespannt auf den Testbericht. Ich bin in der gleichen Situation und überlege auch noch welches Echolot. Auch bei mir sollte es portable sein und auch noch erschwinglich. Einsatzgebiet wird die Ostsee vom Schlauchboot aus...


----------



## Goatie (6. August 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

Hey,
Gibt es jetzt schon Erfahrungen mit dem X-4PRO?
Ich bekomme nächste Woche mein Bellyboat geliefert und suche nun noch ein preiswertes aber solides Einsteigergerät. Hatte auch schon mit dem Cuda 300 geliebäugelt...
Lohnt sich der Kauf des Lowrance?

Petri,

Reiner


----------



## guese1 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

Hallo habe das x4-pro sehr zufrieden Vorteil 2 Sendekegel besonders gut bei Tiefen unter 10 meter (grössere Bodenfläche) gruß guese1


----------



## fünününü (24. August 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

Hallo zusammen, 
unsere Angelgruppe hat sich auch gerade 2 Lowrance x-4pro in der Portabel Version zugelegt. Beim Zusammenbau des Koffers (Strom- und Geberkabel) und des Bildschirms gibt es nur noch ein Problem. In der Vergangenheit haben wir einfach das Kabel vom Bildschirm abgezogen und die Batterieversorgung getrennt; somit konnten wir nun den Koffer incl. Batterie und Bildschirm zum Neuaufladen ab- und mitnehmen. Wenn jetzt aber das Geberkabel in die dafür vorgesehe Nut der Displayhalterung (die auf dem Koffer geschraubt ist) eingelegt wird, fällt "portabel" wohl weg. Angedacht ist nunmehr, das Geberkabel einfach nicht in die Nut zu legen und seitlich des Koffers ein Loch zu bohren, um das Stromkabel zur Batterie zu führen, um portabel zu bleiben. Das scheint aber eigentlich nicht vorgesehen zu sein.;+
Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem x-4pro, und wie habt ihr es portabel angeschlossen ?? Bedienungsanleitungen bzw. Bilder vom montierten Echo helfen uns hier nicht wirklich weiter...
Gruß#h


----------



## bubi10_4 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

Hallo ich habe auch das Lowrance X-4PRO und betreibe es mit einer 12V 9Ah Motoradbatterie. Das Gerät zeigt gut die Tiefe und den Boden an (Kanten und Löcher) auch gut zu erkennen ob Schlam oder Sand/Kies. Meine bevorzugten Gewässer haben eine Tiefe von 10-15 m.

Gruß Mario


----------



## fünününü (26. August 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

Hallo bubi10_4 !
Dann kannst du mir bestimmt einen Tipp geben, wie wir es portabel gestalten können ??? Gerne auch über private email.
VG 
fünününü


----------



## bubi10_4 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Gegenüberstellung Cuda 300 und X-4PRO*

Hallo fünününü, kann Dir leider keine Anleitung geben da ich keinen Koffer benutze. Meine Geberstange ist Eigenbau und das Echo stecke  ich zum Transport in eine alte Socke. Stromversorgung ist eine 12V/9Ah Batterie vom Motorrad habe dafür eine kleine Metallbox geschweißt die an der Bordwand befestigt wird. Werde wenn ich nächstes mal Angeln bin ein paar Bilder von machen.

Gruß Mario


----------

